# Currant Creek elk



## glunk (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a 17b,c deer tag and a LE Wasatch ML elk (LE). I have been hunting deer and scouting for a good bull with emphasis on the Currant Creek portion of the Wasatch unit. I know the area pretty well and have always seen a lot of elk in the areas that I hunt. This year I have been out 5 times and hiked like crazy and until yesterday had only seen 1 elk, a 5 point bull. Yesterday, I saw 1 bull and 1 cow. Some of the areas that I normally see a lot of elk have very little fresh sign. Now granted, I usually do not hunt this early, (this is my first year with archery). Maybe they will move into their traditional rutting areas in the next few weeks. I am a little concerned about elk numbers and all the cow control tags. I have only seen 1 cow in 5 days of hunting! I talked to a buddy and he says he is seeing very few elk too. I just want to see if others are seeing elk in the Currant Creek area. If not, I may need to change my emphasis to the south end of the unit for my bull hunt.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I feel ur pain. I have been scouting also for a spike but have turned up nothing. Some archery hunters say that they saw 4 Bulls in Bjorkman canyon but they were in sprint heading west. I was in trout creek last year and saw cow's every day and no spike. I think I mite head to the south east part of Strawberry. I have yet to see a spike. Last year we found some bugling bulls but no spike. Goodluck if I see anything on my hikes ill keep in touch. Do the same yeah. Lets find them elk!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I seen plenty of bulls up bjorkrman as well.hope it helps good luck


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I know that unit goy hit hard last year but I know it has plenty of elk. Last year I didn't see any, not even a track on opening day of muzzle loader hunt. Went a mile or two east n saw tons of sign. Woke up with my tent surrounded. Never got a shot off but that was my own doing. Keep at it. I bet theyre out there. I hope so anyway. I got a cow tag.


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Oct 13, 2013)

We hunted the western half of Current Creek, none of us saw a single elk. We counted about 14 that were harvested between opening day and today. The nice ladies at the G cafe/gas station say they haven't seen a single elk on a vehicle and their normal backyard herds are non-existent this year. Maybe too many were killed last year to support proper herds this year. Another frustrated hunter mentioned a 20% projected cow kill for this WMU this year, haven't seen that officially. Got some cow tags we need to fill... suggestions? We've hunted the following areas pretty hard- Layout Canyon, Bear Hole, Coal Mine and off Co-Op Rd at 9k elevation and higher. Also drove the wheels off looking for herds and successful hunters, no herds and very very few hanging elk. Any help would be appreciated as we're about to just write off this season.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I killed mine, a cow. My buddy shot his spike. We saw lots of elk come out of there north of the reservoir. But yes it can be a tough place to hunt as well. You gotta get off the roads into the aspens. After opening morn, they are in the pines. Both of us killed our elk at least a mile in off of the roads.


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Oct 13, 2013)

Which canyon/hollow would you suggest? We've been up to 2 miles off the roads, as we are hiking in everywhere we go.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

I dropped in off of the top of red creek mountain and went south towards currant crk. There's been a lot of pressure there but the elk are still in there.


----------

